
[CVE-2016-2098] Possible remote code execution vulnerability in Action Pack - jdleesmiller
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rubyonrails-security/ly-IH-fxr_Q
======
hderms
Wrote a simple proof of concept to illustrate the vulnerability in action:
[https://github.com/hderms/dh-CVE_2016_2098](https://github.com/hderms/dh-
CVE_2016_2098)

